# Crazy Miss Hyde-Barney's Farm LSD pics



## Amateur Grower (Apr 30, 2012)

Just a few pictures of my one Crazy Miss Hyde and multiple LSD's 28 days after going 12/12. The top row is all Crazy Miss Hyde. The bottom row is LSD. Enjoy......


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 30, 2012)

:hubba: Seexxxxayyyy!! :aok: verrry nice


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 30, 2012)

I think you can take off the Amateur now.  lol  Very nice.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 30, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :hubba: Seexxxxayyyy!! :aok: verrry nice


x2 

What do you think you're gonna yield from the first CMS on left AG?


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 30, 2012)

VERY nice lookin for 4 weeks..... GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! MJ20, I don't really have an idea at this point but I am hoping for 3 ounces or so. 


AG


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking goooooood! Green mojo mate! I've heard good things about Barney's Farm genetics.

A friend of mine was telling me about a strain called Dr. Grinspoon, says it's one of the more difficult strains to grow, and Barney's Farm has it on it's list of genetics. I was thinking of picking up a pack of them and holding onto them until I feel confident enough to put them in the ground.


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 9, 2012)

A couple of shots just as the lights go on....Makes my mouth water!

AG


----------



## powerplanter (May 9, 2012)

:holysheep:   :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 9, 2012)

YUMMMMM!!! Keep'it up, and gotta agree with above comment...you can probably remove the "Amateur" now...lol...


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 9, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> YUMMMMM!!! Keep'it up, and gotta agree with above comment...you can probably remove the "Amateur" now...lol...


 
Well, I appreciate that, but let me get this crop "in the barn" and we'll see how it all turns out!

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 9, 2012)

I don't think my plants are anything special, I just like to look at any picture I can of buds and trichs, and hope you do too.

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 14, 2012)

The Crazy Miss Hyde is the one with the tallest cola. I finally found somewhere it said 56 days to flower it, which would be two Mondays from now. So far the trichs look clear to me. 

The other 3 LSD have quite an odor! It is not as "stinky-feet" as it was-it's taken on a little bit of a sweeter smell.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2012)

Very nice indeed  Good looking girls you got there. Those are some monster colas. I like looking at the close up pics of the trichomes myself


----------



## ston-loc (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful dude!


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 14, 2012)

Thanks you guys!

AG


----------



## k0rps (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful AG, they're huge! How long did you veg for?


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2012)

k0rps said:
			
		

> Beautiful AG, they're huge! How long did you veg for?


 
Thanks k0rps-probably vegged them for 3 weeks. I got antsy and when the Crazy Miss Hyde showed preflowers I went to HPS lighting and 12/12. Maybe 1 of the LSD was showing, but the others weren't yet.

AG


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 15, 2012)

beautiful colas, take a pic of ur biggest cola next to a coke can, i wanna see a reference object to put it into perspective


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> beautiful colas, take a pic of ur biggest cola next to a coke can, i wanna see a reference object to put it into perspective


 
I'll do it tomorrow when they are awake.

AG


----------



## k0rps (May 15, 2012)

Wow, only three weeks. Very nice! I'm thinking of going the organic way very soon. It looks like you have great results.


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2012)

Well all I had handy was my iPhone but you get the idea. First one is Crazy Miss Hyde the other 2 are LSD.

AG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2012)

Fine, fine ladies, AG!


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Fine, fine ladies, AG!


 
Thanks THG-I would say that means a lot coming from you, but I've gotten in trouble for a similar statement before   

AG


----------



## dekgib (May 15, 2012)

Just want to.say a few things here.
First of all amazing.
I enjoyed from strat to finish.
the smell must be awesome in there.:icon_smile: 
I do Love grows such as this one.:holysheep:


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 16, 2012)

dekgib said:
			
		

> Just want to.say a few things here.
> First of all amazing.
> I enjoyed from strat to finish.
> the smell must be awesome in there.:icon_smile:
> I do Love grows such as this one.:holysheep:


 
Yes, the smell is very good and getting better by the day. So good, in fact, my wife is insistent that I put more ONA in the homemade odor neutralizing machine I made from this thread...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 16, 2012)

I have one of those Eyeclops and took some trich pictures just now. Has ANYONE grown out a Crazy Miss Hyde yet? It's supposedly a Belladonna-Northern Lights cross. I've got some amber going and would like opinions of how much amber you see. 

The first 3 are pics of the CMH and the other 4 are a mixture of the LSD. Best I could do with my knowledge of camera work and editing-sorry!  

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 26, 2012)

I thought I'd throw up a few pics of my Crazy Miss Hyde 54 days in now. I just ate a nice thick 12 oz. beef tenderloin medium-rare and am finishing off a bottle of Kendall-Jackson Syrah, so these probably look a little better to me now than they actually are!   

P.S.-This is my 500th post!!!   :yay: 

AG


----------



## MJ20 (May 27, 2012)

Noiceeee


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

Great looking buds AG.

Those girls have really beefed up these last couple of weeks. 

Congrats on what looks like is gonna be a very fine harvest


----------



## ziggyross (May 27, 2012)

Wow I'm jealous I have been wanting to try the LSD. Let us know if it's as trippy as they say.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 27, 2012)

Hey Amateur Grower thats a cracker esp the second pic i could take a reaaaall goood bite outa that cola.
MMMMmmmmmm

Well done very impressive grow.

T4


----------



## gourmet (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 28, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Wow I'm jealous I have been wanting to try the LSD. Let us know if it's as trippy as they say.


 
Will do Ziggy-planning to do a smoke report so stay tuned.  

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 2, 2012)

So my CMH is getting close. I'll put up some pics of the LSD in a couple of days-they've got another couple weeks to go it looks like. 

On the trich pics, you can tell the pics of the top of the leaf from the bottom. The trichs on the bottoms of the sugar leaves aren't getting amber as fast as the ones on the top of the leaves. Is it because of direct light on the top ones?

AG

The last 2 pictures are of the LSD I forgot I had taken.  :stoned: They're at 59 days also. The LSD has had some CRAZY growth in the last week or week and a half. New calyxs seem to be popping up out of no where! :hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice AG! :icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2012)

well done......... congrats


----------



## Pistil (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 5, 2012)

Good morning peeps. Just a tight shot of my 4 ladies as the lights are coming on. I hope everyone has a great day!

AG


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW!  Very nice AG.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW, is right, they look fabulous! Great job.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet buds AG. 

Looks like you are going to get well rewarded for all your work


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 6, 2012)

Man, I sure hope so duck! These things are sticky!

AG


----------

